# Good reptile shops near you



## sam6920 (Feb 16, 2008)

Created this thread so that everyone can recomend a good shop that you have visited that you can say somthing positive about.
Ive seen quite a few threads which are negative.
This is a chance to say somthing positive about your local shop.

I'll start with Lowestoft pet and reptile shop (also known as the fodder shop).Always helpfull and prices are good.plenty of stock and in the middle of extending the shop which i look forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Livefoodsbypost. 10 mins drive away from me but well worth it! Lovely reptiles, etc and friendly, knowledgeable staff who keep reps themselves!:no1: Livefoods By Post - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop


----------



## jamesleanne (Jul 7, 2008)

sam6920 said:


> Created this thread so that everyone can recomend a good shop that you have visited that you can say somthing positive about.
> Ive seen quite a few threads which are negative.
> This is a chance to say somthing positive about your local shop.
> 
> I'll start with Lowestoft pet and reptile shop (also known as the fodder shop).Always helpfull and prices are good.plenty of stock and in the middle of extending the shop which i look forward to seeing the finished result.



Ah thanks Sam, hope to see u again soon


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Miss Lily said:


> knowledgeable staff who keep reps themselves!


I would hope this is the case with any specialist herptile shop of any standing!. Nothing worse than the blind leading the blind!. Good to hear the Isle of Wights herp fans are being looked after though.


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

i would reccomend Barton Water gardens, very knolagable staff and some very lovely leos


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

went to swallow at colchester yesterday and the girl there was really nice and helpful reps looked all clean and fresh food and there tanks where good prices. my local is norwich reptiles i live about 14 miles from them and they are fab there shop is spotless all reps are so healthy whenever i go in they are either cleaning out tanks or feeding the reps and they are always ready to give advice.got my bts and snow corn from them and in top condition will certainly go back to them in the future :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

Appleton Exotics and Reptacular.
The last is a little further away, but it's fantastic lol!

God, I wish I worked in one!


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Coast to coast in Darlington for me.

Absolutly spot on. If only there was room for my bed I think I could live there :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*Tyrannosaurus Pets in Leeds*. Great guys, always willing to go through basic setups with people and will not sell animals to people who couldn't cope with them. Great setups in the shop, too - every single vivarium has its own thermostat, UVB setup and ceramic. No heating equipment without guards here either. We make the trip every week to get our livefood.

*Leaping Lizards in York*. Beautiful shop fit, and Andy was a pleasure to talk to.

*Shropshire Exotics in Newport*. Good people and an interesting shop to browse through.


----------



## sonia74 (Mar 24, 2009)

strictly exotics dundee
they are fantastic and really helpful!!!


----------



## dieselp (Aug 27, 2009)

the lowestoft pet and reptile centre sorted me out with a great snake, thanks to there wonderful employee.
nuff respek.


----------



## lidman (Mar 24, 2008)

Have to say the best in the manchester area for me is the new reptacular in rochdale. All the animals are in a great condition. And everything else is cheapest i have seen around. They have been responsible for a massive dent in my wallet since they opened. And have always gone the extra mile to help if they can. His general knowledge is excellent.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheers guys really appreciate it. Happy, healthy animals mean happy customers. Do not see why some shops keep there animals the way they do. We love our reps and keep them all as pets. We also like to keep all of our customers happy.

Thanks.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

have not come across a rep shop as of yet which excell themselve's !!!!!

have heard a few are very very good were going to check out the new one in beeston notts soon though heard both sides of the coin about these guys .........


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

The Living Rainforest in Rhyl.
Everything always spotless and livestock in good nick.
Steve always prepared to help in any way possible:2thumb:


----------



## AnneKemp09 (Feb 13, 2009)

TC Reptiles in Ashford, Great little shop.:2thumb:


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Got to say been to both of the Reptacular shops, and they are both really good. definately two of the best shops around. Hornsea is quite small, but has everything you need, if it is not in stock then they make every effort to get it for you at great prices. Rochdale store is bigger with more reptiles in and also great quality, and extremely healthy.

All in all both shops are brilliant. Great advice, great stock, great animals. Been to most shops and i really cant praise these guys enough for there efforts.

Gemz xx


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

reptacular great guys and shop
been to swift today and its a nice shop very well laid out and extremely decent prices on everything:2thumb:


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

penrith pet shop.

great quality frozen mice.


----------



## rach87 (Oct 4, 2009)

The Reptile Room in Cleveleys Nr Blackpool. amazing displays with a great variety of reps, all the staff are wonderful very helpful and polite :no1:


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

*mendip monsters *and *jurrassic reps* both are always willing to talk and share advice and have a good stock :2thumb:


----------



## raptors (Oct 26, 2009)

Reptile World in Plympton Plymouth is my personal choice really freindly, the staff always have time for you ,nicley laid out shop always clean and the livestock are healthy , they aslo breed lots of different reptiles as well Andy is breeding Retics at the moment . Definitely worth a visit:no1:
www.reptileworldplymouth.com


----------



## sam6920 (Feb 16, 2008)

Good to see there are a few shops out there that you can trust and feel happy that what your buying is well cared for and has a good start in life.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

scales and tails in leicester, lovely clean shop, had great advice from dave and my wobbly little cresties are now happy, healthy and growing ( they wernt bought from there origonally, but i got the best help anyways)

:no1:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

L'n'D exotics in Mansfield Woodhouse - great staff (luke and dan on here) great friendly atmosphere, never leave empty handed  x


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Breed above , redcar , its really good, lovely animals


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

wrigglies in dunstable, they're all pretty sound in there, animals in good condition, and the care requirements etc they tell you are from experiance, not a textbook.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

For me now, hands down is Serpentus Exotics in Dumfermline. Ryan and Nickie are great and I can, and have just spent hours in there chatting! They make a brilliant brew and all the animals are in excellent condition


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Grange Reptiles in Hedge End, Southampton. Quality reptiles and supplies. Staff know everything there is to know between them.


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

We're lucky enough to be a quick drive from Leaping Lizards, and it's magic - I would recommend it to everyone - the stock, the equipment, the shop build and especially the advice and chat.

I'm thinking of moving back up to Scotland to be closer to my family, and whilst up on a visit recently popped into Strictly Exotics in Dundee. I've been to the Kirkaldy shop before too, but the fella in Dundee was brill - as soon as it was clear we knew our stuff and had quite the collection between us we were shown every single snake from the displays and from out back - very welcoming. And also tempting, particularly the woodinis and the knoblochis, haha.


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine's a quick 5 minute jog up the road. It's called *Snakes n' Adders *(Sheffield). Clean shop and the animals are looked after well.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

im in bristol and the ones most local in no paticular order:
Mendip monsters-midsomer norton
Reptile zone-filton, bristol
Blagdon water gardens-north somerset.
Reptile zone is well worth a visit they have various rooms, they have a nocturnal room full of GTP's the last time i looked.
An amazing venomous room with gaboons cobras and vipers etc etc
also great animals and advice top shop!!: victory:


----------



## The Python Kid (Jun 1, 2009)

Reptile shops near me? Hardley! :lol2:


----------

